# Rejoining CF...



## hotelquebec9er (14 Dec 2006)

After 18 months out of the Naval Reserve, I'm thinking about getting back in.  Currently waiting for my files to get back from NAVRES so I can move forward with the interview and medical portion.  I was wondering if someone would be willing to discuss my re-application via Private message*, as I have extenuating circumstances (and not that it is always a bad thing, but I know just how rapid information travels across Canada when you are in the CF.  Anyone have particular expertise in this area?  Currently looking at either P Res Army enlisted (Infantry) or Reg Force INT -- Spent three years in NCAGS before I left.

Thanks in advance for any help!

*edit in full word useage instead of "internet message speak"


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2006)

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## hotelquebec9er (14 Dec 2006)

Sorry for not searching first.  I attempted to search presently, but did not come up with the answers I was looking for.  I'd love to get into further detail, but it's complicated and I'd really rather not broadcast it.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2006)

I find it funny that you can't find the information you are looking for.  There is even a topic alread started called "Rejoining the CF".  There have been Naval Reservists from Quebec who have also posted on their joining the CF.  Perhaps you haven't tried the proper "Key Words".


----------



## kincanucks (14 Dec 2006)

_as I have extenuating circumstances _ 

I used to work in a CFRC/D send me a PM with these extenuating circumstances and maybe I can provide some advice.


----------



## armywife23 (6 Sep 2007)

OK, I am not entirely sure I am in the right spot.  
My husband was in the canadian military as an infantry solider. He VR'd after some family matters against my urging him to stay.  Now he regrets leaving, and has applied again to rejoin as infantry or to try for a position in the navy.  Are there rules against VR'ing and rejoinng the same occupation?  He applied well over 9 months ago, and hasn't heard one word about it.  I'd like to see him back where he's happy, but not sure if he's missing a step or two.  Any words of advice on routes to take to get back in would be appreciated.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Sep 2007)

armywife23 said:
			
		

> OK, I am not entirely sure I am in the right spot.
> My husband was in the canadian military as an infantry solider. He VR'd after some family matters against my urging him to stay.  Now he regrets leaving, and has applied again to rejoin as infantry or to try for a position in the navy.  Are there rules against VR'ing and rejoinng the same occupation?  He applied well over 9 months ago, and hasn't heard one word about it.  I'd like to see him back where he's happy, but not sure if he's missing a step or two.  Any words of advice on routes to take to get back in would be appreciated.



So has he contacted the CFRC/D where he applied?  Did he apply online or in person?  Are you sure he has told you everything?


----------

